# Curse broken by marriage to a hill (or, that will be some honeymoon)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Indian youth weds hill to ward off curse *
Fri Oct 13, 9:07 PM ET

A teenage boy in a tribal village in eastern India wed a hill in order to appease its goddess and remove a curse placed on his mother, a report said.

The boy, Robin, married a hill named Lakshmi after the goddess of prosperity in the presence of a large number of witnesses in Jharkand state, the Hindustan Times said. The boy's mother, who had fallen and hurt herself while trying to climb the hill, believed the goddess was unhappy with her. She started to pray to Lakshmi and after three months the deity visited her in a dream.

"The hill goddess asked me to get my son married with her. The marriage will help in getting rid of her curse," said Keswar Devi, who lives in Bordih village, some 170 kilometers (105 miles) southeast of the state capital Ranchi.

"I requested my son and he agreed for the marriage."

On Tuesday, Robin wore a traditional bridegroom's outfit and set out on foot with a large festive party from his village to the hill three kilometers away. The 400 villagers washed the hill with water and Robin placed a garland at the top. After the priest performed the wedding rituals, a reception was thrown by the groom's family.

"I have accepted the hill as my wife," said Robin. "I have no remorse."

A local anthropologist said it was not uncommon for tribal people to marry objects or animals. "There are scores of examples that tribal people got married with trees, dogs and other animals," former Ranchi University anthropology professor V.S. Uppadhyah told AFP. "Their life is inextricably associated with nature."

:googly:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

_A local anthropologist said it was not uncommon for tribal people to marry objects or animals. "There are scores of examples that tribal people got married with trees, dogs and other animals," former Ranchi University anthropology professor V.S. Uppadhyah told AFP. "Their life is inextricably associated with nature."_

I think I recall reading a story last year where a child was married to a dog for whatever reason. _

_


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, I guess the good thing is he won't get no lip from her or be told to take out the trash. 

Do you think the hill has a sister? Hopefully she in't too flat.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually, I want to know if they have consumated the marriage yet? And lets hope the son at least had the presence of mind to get a prenup, in case that lying tramp of a hill starts spending a wee bit too much time with every hill, knoll, and dale around. Cant trust hills, if you ask me.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sure that as in any marriage, being married to a hill must have it's ups and downs.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh Vlad, You're just making a mountian out of a...oh never mind.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I know some wacko chick married a dolphin last yar, but she chose to. 
Damn, people are weird. :googly: 

Hey, has anyone sacraficed a virgin to a volcano god lately?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What I would like to know is, how is this guy going to answer the hill when she asks him if her butt looks to big in this dress. Of course her butt looks too big, she is a hill for Christ sakes. But of course he will look just look like the typical guy trying to get some soil.


----------

